# Rat reds



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Started the night attempting to stab a flounder, but that was a bust. On the way back in I decided to hit a dock light that is usually a pretty good producer in the cooler months. The light had minimal action but I had to try it anyway. About the third cast a rat red actually took my gurgler. Sat there for about 20 minutes and caught one more red and a speck. They were small fish about 14 inches or so but very fun.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I burned up some Chicken wings on the grill until you could not even tell what they were tonight...................... Would have rather been catching Rat Reds.............lol


----------

